# Think I got the hang of it!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally gave it a shot last night. Went alone, water was very clear and the wind was calm. I gigged one 16" around 2:30am, not another until around 4:00. Stuck another, it was15" and I was getting the hang of it. I passed up 2 that were around 9", all I was happy about was finally finding a spot that was holding Flounder. Gigged another about 4:30 and it was 16" too, but I had the trolling motor at a pretty good speed thinking I needed to cover more area before sun up. When I saw it, I stuck it and started backing down the trolling motor when I saw another one. I didn't know what else to do, so I tried to gig it too with one already on the gig. Nope, it didn't work, still got the first one but the second swam off. And 2 monster Mullet. Didn't have my camera, but I sure had a fun time! I'm on a "mission" now! Had to share this with you guys because our Jon boat has only had one Flounder in it by gig the whole time we've owned it.

Chris


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you. I am glad you finally was able to go and put some fish in the cooler. See there.....there are flounder over there in your county.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I am officially "hooked" now. We just got through with dinner and it was great! My wife and I enjoyed as much as we could eat of it. I had some Redfish and Pompano fillets that I added with it so it was way too much food. We are headed out in a few to her father's house to share. All I can say is thanks Mitch for all your help, and Jonathon with getting me rigged up and all my baby steps. lol!

Chris


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris, glad you got out and got a mess....i hope it was a good chance for you to realieve some stress.....way to go man...get back out there and get some more.......


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Report Chris, Hope you have a big freezer. sounds like your gonna need one.:clap


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome! That had to have been fun. I'm going to have to get linked up with someone that has a set up for gigging... it looks like to much fun not to try it.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job Chris! :letsdrinkGlad to see you got to kill a mess! I agree with you...you will definitely be hooked now!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I left out an important part. I waited to leave the house until 1:30am, it was showing a high tide around 6:00am, so I wasn't on the water all night long, maybe 3 hours then it got daylight.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Proud to hear that you finally got some. Maybe things are beginning to pick up in your neck of the woods. Looking forward to hearing some more positive reports.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Congrats! :clap Of all the people on the board you are always the quickest to congratulate everyone else on their successful trips and always have a good attitude. Great to see you finally score a few....now there is only one thing to do....keep stomping their heads!!:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang man didnt see this till today but glad to hear you got a few! next time you see 2 sitting next to each other like that just get one in the boat and 9 times out of 10 the other one will still be laying there thinking you didnt see him. just stick with it and youll get your limit soon enough!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't really know what I was doing because I got excited but I even had another gig in the boat with me too! I ran over the first one and made 2 passes back over it to find it. It was like the bottom was greyish sandy like the bottom of the boat smeared the sand over it. It took me a while to find it, I only found it by seeing the jawline of it, then I stuck it and it was on! Hats off to you jonathon for helping me rig our boat. I couldn't have done it without you, remember, I tried 3 different setups before finally driving over to your house.

Thanks!


----------

